# Id this wood



## Erik831 (Jan 7, 2013)

What wood is this? Friend of mine gave me few pieces of this wood but don't know what specie is it.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm sure I'll be corrected if I'm wrong but I believe that is a piece of Purty Wood.

:wink:


----------



## Fred (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks like tippled sand on a lake shore. Can you post a picture of the end to show the grain end?

Whatever it turns out to be it surely will be an interesting turning.


----------



## Erik831 (Jan 9, 2013)

Here's a picture of the end grain


----------



## mdromey (Jan 9, 2013)

To me the endgrain closely resembles White Oak but it is hard to say just from pictures.


----------



## redneckmedic (Jan 9, 2013)

My guess was also white oak...might be a hint dark though.


----------



## pensbydesign (Jan 10, 2013)

i would say red oak


----------

